
Image: the Pixar render farm in 1995. Half of an iPhone - mcenedella
https://mobile.twitter.com/BenedictEvans/status/766822192197738496
======
mark212
tweet is from 2016 referencing the iPhone 6 with 2 billion transistors (Pixar
had very roughly 1 billion total in its render farm).

Current iPhone X: 4.3 billion transistors.[1] So two years later it's now more
than 4x the Pixar compute that did "Toy Story." Amazing!

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_A11](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_A11)

------
bigiain
Heh - one day I aspire to be burned by having John Carmack drop in on a
comment thread of mine to point out I'm wrong: "I don't see any reason why an
iPhone couldn't run renderman and render ToyStory." ;-)

